# Fake divided light joinery



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

I've made the mullions for true divided light doors before but am looking now for ways to make the fake ones where a single pane of glass is used. If there was no profiling involved, I could use half-laps for the grid itself and cut notches into the door frame to hold them in. I'd like to have profiles on the inner edge of the door frame and on the grid pieces themselves.
Anyone know of a router-bit set available for this, or a series of cuts that will get me to this end?
The router bit sets for true divided lights will give me a rabbet on the backside and a few other cuts that just aren't needed for this project.
Thanks for any help.


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 11, 2008)

I've made a couple of pieces with solid glass behind divided light muttons and mullions. I used my normal cope and stick router bit set. When I cut the muttons and mullions, I cut them thin enough to where the divider on the back was thin then I cut the divider off with a sharp utility knife. Then I just glued the M&M's to the door frame and to each other.


----------

